# Home Theater with Multi-Room Capabilities



## pechan73 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks in advance for taking the time to read, help, give recommendations to folks like me. 

Here's the goal: Set up a home theater that will keep me happy for several years (near-term future proof), with the following attributes...

Fill the 25 x 15 foot living / family room (8 foot ceilings) with nice sound and send crisp video to a 55 inch TV, and also have the capacity to send some music to a 2nd zone in the kitchen / dining room, and a 3rd zone out on the patio. If possible also drive a second TV in the kitchen. (Is this possible? Are there better ways to do this?)

I would also like to have access to my home network, and have the ability to go online, Netflix, Pandora, etc.

The budget is hard to say, I'd love to be able to do all this for 200 bucks :bigsmile: but am fully aware that I'm going to have to pay for performance. Question is, what's the LEAST I'd have to spend without foregoing any of the goals. 

If any more information is needed, please ask!

Again, thanks for your help....


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Something like the Onkyo TX-NR708 would give you a Networked AVR for Streaming of Music. 3D Capability, and much much more. You could get a B-Stock for 499 (899 MSRP) from Accessories4less.

For Speakers, something like SVS's S Series combined with their PB-12NSD Subwoofer would give you a great sounding HT. Here is the link :http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm
Another choice would be PSB's Image Series from DMC-Electronics or Saturday Audio. Both are great Speakers.

Add some Cables from Monoprice or Blue Jeans Cable and you are good to go.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## pechan73 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,
Looks like a nice receiver, but only capable of 2 zones, I was hoping to have 3 independent zones to work with. Also has one HDMI out, was hoping to be able to run 2 TVs independently with it (if that's possible). Or can you use one of the other video outputs to run a 2nd TV?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Marantz SR-7005, Yamaha RX-A2000 and RX-A3000 and the Denon 4XXX(don't remember current model number) should all be able to do this without a problem. I know the Marantz and Yamaha's listed definitely can do such.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

pechan73 said:


> Hi,
> Looks like a nice receiver, but only capable of 2 zones, I was hoping to have 3 independent zones to work with. Also has one HDMI out, was hoping to be able to run 2 TVs independently with it (if that's possible). Or can you use one of the other video outputs to run a 2nd TV?


Hello,
If you need more Zones, this would do nicely:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...s-channel-9.2-Channel-Network-Receiver/1.html

This is the AVR I use and could not be happier. I would check out Type A's Posts about this AVR as he is using seemingly every single feature on a very feature rich AVR. It adds much better Video Processing, stronger Amplification, 2 more Amplifier Channels and more. It was an over 2000 Dollar AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

JJ speaks truth. I got a 3007 a little over 45 days ago and it is a beast with too many options to mention in a single post. Definitely a highly recommended unit and at the price it can be had at A4L, it's a pretty unbeatable unit.


----------



## pechan73 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure he does, but I'm looking over the manuals for all Onkyo receivers, and they ALL say that zones 2,3, etc. only receive analog signal....no digital signal will make it there....Ummm, really, you don't find this a significant limitation???

That would kind of make it ALMOST worthless to me. Anybody have any other recommendations? Do most of you out there just concentrate on your one Theater room, and don't care about multiple zones / music throughout the house, and outside? Anybody out there have or can recommend a good setup for this?


----------



## pechan73 (Jan 29, 2011)

Alright, I'm sort of answering my own questions here, lots of reading in the last couple days...would love to get some feedback on the following:

I'm scrapping the idea of using a high-end receiver to handle additional zones, I think there's a better way to do it, i.e., a few Sonos units here and there to handle rooms like the kitchen, bedrooms, dining room, and even outside. I am thinking those will work out well, any feedback much appreciated.

For the main HT room, I think I'll trust some great reviews on here and go for a 5.1 set of SVS speakers, I forget the model number, SBS something, hoping they sound as good as many of you are attesting to. 

Now to power them, I'm still deciding on a receiver, and I really don't have any solid reason to pick one over another....Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha, Pioneer Elite.... anybody experimented with a few of these mated to a set of SVS's and come to the conclusion that one is better than another? I'm about 50/50 music and video, so video processing is very important as well. 

Anybody?


----------

